

Reddit’s ugly, racist secret - engager
http://www.salon.com/2015/03/18/reddits_ugly_racist_secret_how_it_became_the_most_hateful_space_on_the_internet/

======
Frenchgeek
So, "Welcome to the Internet, where the most bigoted asshole has as much of a
right to say stupid crap as you"?

~~~
venomsnake
Pretty much. Also TIL that racism === white supremacy. It is good to know that
no other people can be racist.

